# Watch Out!! - DynAudio MD140's - Skepticism



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

*Check out pics #3 & #4. Them stickers are the sign. Careful here, awfully tempting! *

Dynaudio MD140 2 Midrange Drivers Pair | eBay* 
*


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

People are bidding on these.


----------



## reker13 (Oct 26, 2007)

didn't Dayton Audio basically clone these. You can get them on parts express for like $90?


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Gotta link?


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

Never heard or seen any DA clones of these.


----------



## reker13 (Oct 26, 2007)

Just remember I'm not saying these are clones but asking if they are? 

Here's the link:

Dayton Audio RS52AN-8 2" Dome Midrange 285-020


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

The Reference series are not clones of any other brand. They are all original from top to bottom. Now some of Dayton's other products have been in question, but I can't say I've ever had a bad product from them so if it was a clone I'd say the heck with it..... use it!


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Those don't look like the 140/2s I owned. Sticker is wrong, texture on the flange is wrong and the color looks a tad off. 

I'm calling them fakes.


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

reker13 said:


> Just remember I'm not saying these are clones but asking if they are?
> 
> Here's the link:
> 
> Dayton Audio RS52AN-8 2" Dome Midrange 285-020


Not a clone of the Dyns. A clone would be a clone if it mimicked the exact look and design of the other driver.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

They look similar to the Volvo MD140's from the early 2000's, but its really hard to tell in pics


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

quality_sound said:


> Those don't look like the 140/2s I owned. Sticker is wrong, texture on the flange is wrong and the color looks a tad off.
> 
> I'm calling them fakes.





cajunner said:


> the mesh screen looks off.
> 
> not that I've ever held any in my hand, but just looking at it, it's got a slightly less opening ratio, and appears to have a smoother surface in comparison.


I figured this much. Who in the world would peel the manufacturer's stickers off in the first place - on both mids?


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

One thing I can say for sure is my mounting screw holes did not protrude the outer diameter of the flange the way these stick out


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

robert_wrath said:


> I figured this much. Who in the world would peel the manufacturer's stickers off in the first place - on both tweeters?


These are dome mids, not tweeters. Well, the 140/4s are anyway.



BuickGN said:


> One thing I can say for sure is my mounting screw holes did not protrude the outer diameter of the flange the way these stick out


I'll have to look at my old pics again. I thought they didn't protrude either but I can't remember so I didn't want to say anything.


----------



## MACS (Oct 3, 2007)

They look like every MD140/2 I have owned. Here is a pic of a new pair from my System 340 set and a pair of used ones with same stickers and grills. Not unusual for Dyn stickers to fall off or flake from heat and moisture like the ones on Ebay.

As for the screw holes it looks like somebody used the wrong screw heads and over tightened them deforming the plastic.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

They changed the stickers because mine looked VERY different. BUt they were the original 140s.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

robert_wrath said:


> I figured this much. Who in the world would peel the manufacturer's stickers off in the first place - on both tweeters?


Dumbasses like myself. I used Velcro while my kicks were being made and when I went to remove it, it pulled the stickers off including the hologram. I saved the Velcro with the hologram stuck to it just in case anyone asked about them when they were for sale.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I have taped speakers up to use in fabrication and when the tape came off, it took the factory stickers with it...which painter's tape shouldn't do.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

quality_sound said:


> *These are dome mids, not tweeters*. Well, the 140/4s are anyway.


Thanx for the clarification.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

BuickGN said:


> *Dumbasses like myself. I used Velcro while my kicks were being made and when I went to remove it, it pulled the stickers off including the hologram. I saved the Velcro with the hologram stuck to it just in case anyone asked about them when they were for sale.*





thehatedguy said:


> *I have taped speakers up to use in fabrication and when the tape came off, it took the factory stickers with it*...which painter's tape shouldn't do.





MACS said:


> They look like every MD140/2 I have owned. Here is a pic of a new pair from my System 340 set and a pair of used ones with same stickers and grills. *Not unusual for Dyn stickers to fall off or flake from heat and moisture* like the ones on Ebay.
> 
> As for the screw holes it looks like somebody used the wrong screw heads and over tightened them deforming the plastic.


Great followup statements guys. Skepticism beseeches me due to the fact I have strong consideration of making the the final bid on these puppies. Past research conducted proves existence of Dynaudio Cloned tweeters.

I'm looking for an alternative to my Zapco / ESB 2" Dome Mids ( KM-8.50 )


----------



## eRr (May 20, 2007)

off topic but anyone know the difference between the md 140/2 and the md142? Looking to pick up a set but not sure what the difference between them are considering woofersetc has them for the same price.


----------

